# More birds



## Terry D (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## kilroy214 (Feb 12, 2017)

The Flicker is awesome.


----------



## TKent (Feb 12, 2017)

wowza!!


----------



## bobo (Feb 13, 2017)

Very, very nice 
I expecialy like the little sparrow sitting in the fence (second row, right)


----------



## Terry D (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. It felt good to get outside with my camera again instead of just shooting through a window :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 14, 2017)

Top notch! They're beauts!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello, Terry... it is always a pleasure to view your stunning photography .... Thank you so much for sharing... I see geese fly over my place all the time, but they don't look like the geese in your photo, do you know what kind they are?


----------

